# WOMEN HAS NOSE BITTEN OFF BY DOG WHILE SLEEPING.



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Saw this on tv this morning...a former modle and mom of 3 .princess Goodwin,
had her nose bitten of by her dog while sleepng,the dog a greyhound called ollie,
had slept on her bed for 6 years ,she rescued him at 18 mouths of age .in the 6 years she had ,had ollie,
he had shown zero agression ,
the night it happened she had been awake reading in bed ,and fell a sleep .the dog plunged at her ,
he ran down stairs ,shivering and frightened,,her nose was never found..he was put down 2 days later.
she said she still loved him..
a dog behavier exspert said ,the dog must have been dreaming,and had probally had a dream
of being attacked by other dogs,as he had been picked on by other dogs before,his rescue days ..
he warned people not to sleep with dogs,to maintain a higher status with your dog ,that dogs need to be dogs .
and not be there to fill a void?? my dogs sleep on my bed ,should i be re thinking?? jo.

for more plus pics on this story google ..princess godwin...


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

That is very scary.....The other day Snowy was sleeping in my bed and it was obvious she was having a nightmare. My husband went to move her to calm her down because she was a little jumpy (in her sleep) and she immediately went to ataack him. I though it was funny because my husband jumped freacked out and I see this little ball of hair trying to attack, but she is so small that she cant really do much harm. Bug dogs in the other hand im very afraid off you just dont know when they will snap.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

That is scary ... but you know, I'll just take my chances. We love Gracie sleeping with us and have no plans to change. Heck, it works two ways ... I could have a nightmare and attack her! :smrofl:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 25 2008, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640362


> That is scary ... but you know, I'll just take my chances. We love Gracie sleeping with us and have no plans to change. Heck, it works two ways ... I could have a nightmare and attack her! :smrofl:[/B]



MY HUSBAND ADMITS ILL THROW HIM OUT OF THE BED FOR WAKING HER UP NEXT TIME BUT SNOWY IS JUST A BABY SO DONT BOTHER HER :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am still letting my dogs sleep on the bed ,i dont care.i find it hard to sleep without them :smcry: jo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I guess the woman will have to live without her nose since they coudn't find it!!! Wow, that is horrible to hear. That is a very sad thing to happen!!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that is scary. I wouldn't worry too much with a maltese, but a larger dog would never sleep with me, plus not enough room. Clifford does sleep in his own bed, and always has from day one. I agree, though on the comment "Let dogs be dogs". Sometimes we can all baby our furbutts a little too much, but its hard not to.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh my gawwwd!

How horrific!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh gosh! That would be horrible! We've had 3 dogs that slept with us and, so far, there has never been a mishap. Well...that's not entirely true. A minature dachsund we used to have had an 'accident' in the bed one night. She was only about 8 weeks old and I guess she just had to go! Half asleep, I put my hand in it and moved it around a little before I woke up enough to realize what it was!  It wasn't too funny at the time, but we've laughed about it over the years since. 

I would think what this lady's dog did was a rare thing to happen. In any event, I'm sorry for her!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

All 3 of our guys have their own "bedroom".....they sleep in crates. After last potty time in the evening they all head for bed. Ozzy has to sleep with "blue" his doll.
We have a guest (rescue) right now and he has his crate too.

All is well, comfy and quiet after 8:30 each night. Bob on the computer and I am reading or watching tv and boys sound asleep.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

My two previous girls slept on the bed and I never had a problem. Ava is now two and she prefers her kennel. It is right by my bed, she can look up and see me, but she loves to go "night night" in it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, I won't be letting Winter sleep with me anymore :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's horrible. :shocked: Kinda reminds me of something that Hannah has done a couple of times. My hubbie snores a bit sometimes, but it's a strange kind of snore(more like a little whistle sound) since he had his tonsils removed & his uvula shortened. A couple of times, when I'm trying to ignore the strange sounding snore & fall asleep, Hannah has actually sat up & barked at him.Not a loud bark, just little woofs. Then Boo sits up & starts huffing at Hannah. I'm trying to choke back my giggles & keep them quite, but hubbie usually hears us anyway. Maybe that Lady was snoring. :huh:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Sep 27 2008, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641368


> That's horrible. :shocked: Kinda reminds me of something that Hannah has done a couple of times. My hubbie snores a bit sometimes, but it's a strange kind of snore(more like a little whistle sound) since he had his tonsils removed & his uvula shortened. A couple of times, when I'm trying to ignore the strange sounding snore & fall asleep, Hannah has actually sat up & barked at him.Not a loud bark, just little woofs. Then Boo sits up & starts huffing at Hannah. I'm trying to choke back my giggles & keep them quite, but hubbie usually hears us anyway. Maybe that Lady was snoring. :huh:[/B]


Thanks for sharing, I enjoy a good laugh, and your post did that :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

When i was still living at home with my mom and sister, one night i was having a weird nightmare and it so happend cookie (my sisters dog a lhasa apso) jumped on my bed and landed on my face.... my reaction was to scream and swing my arms..


i felt sooooo bad... but she was ok.


----------

